

WTF happened to software? - tnajdek
http://doppnet.com/2011/12/wtf-happened-to-software/

======
jkrand0
This is a pretty silly article in my opinion. What happened to software? The
future happened. Yes, you need firewalls and permissioning now because
technology has evolved past a purely trust-based system. Why is this a bad
thing?

------
jrockway
If you don't participate in something, it's unlikely you'll get what you want.
That's what happened to this guy; "I'm too lazy to make my own tools" and now
all the tools suck. Well, yeah.

------
alwold
Switch to Mac? That would solve about half of the problems...

~~~
valyala
Switch to Ubuntu. That would substitute all the problems mentioned in the
article by another set of problems :)

